# Bobbin Tension Gauge



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anybody use the Towa bobbin tension gauge? Now that we've switched over to Magnaglide bobbins I find I'm having a harder time setting the tension consistently. And Sew Many Parts is 10% off until the end of the month which would bring the price down from $65 to something only slightly crazy.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

It works good for me, it is more accurate than the drop test.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I would not operate an embroidery shop without one, period. It will almost completely eliminate a variable. If you have multiple operators, an occasional training session is a good idea so everyone is consistent in how they pull the thread so their readings are repeatable. Best money you will spend!


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Bobbin Tension Gauge? That's sounds like just what I need. Where do you get them? Will they work with Melco Amaya Bobbins?

Thanks!


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you use L or M bobbins?


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

laz0924 said:


> Do you use L or M bobbins?


They are L bobbins.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes the towa bobbin tension gage will work you can get it on ebay or any other embroidery supply house, they are about 70 bucks. Just make sure it is for L bobbins.you should also get the Tajima gage for the upper thread about 20 bucks


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm ordering one from Madiera. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow.

I went through this whole ordeal Friday determining what minimums to set on my Amaya OS acti-feed for the top thread for different prints.

Then Sunday I go to start sewing some actual shirts for customers, and the same settings are causing false thread breaks every 30 seconds.

I never could get the bobbin tension back to exactly how it was, and the perfect settings I wrote down from a few days ago are still off.

Every time I've tried to set the bobbin tension I have thought, "why isn't their a more precise way of doing this?"


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

The Amaya system pushes the thread thru as opposed to all other machines that pull thread down to the bobbin, one you set your top tension should not have to change it for different shirts only if you change brand of thread.
Also if you are having false thread breaks make sure your thread sensor is spinning if not the top tension may be too tight or pre tensioner not sure how Amaya does this since their system is different find an Amaya forum to ask what grams of tension they run the bobbin at. I have a Happy and bobbin is set to 25 grams and top tension about 130 grams.


----------



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

I just love my (Towa Bobbin Case Tension Gauge) and now never change a bobbin without checking it first. I keep three sets of bobbin cases checked and loaded ready to reload my machines. I also love the (Tajima Thread Tension Gauge) for checking tension on the top spools. Works every time.


----------

